# XRP - Ripple (in the pond)



## notting

Ripple is a crypto currency with a difference.
It has it's own digital token that trades as XRP but markets itself as cross boarder payment solution for big banks. 

Ripple is a payment network for banks and financial institutions that allows them to send and receive currency and settle transactions more quickly and more cheaply than their existing back-end systems.
Ripple’s network of nodes is akin to the bitcoin blockchain., did not launch until 2012, the concept, however, originated in 2004, which predates bitcoin.

Whilst Bitcoin was taking an 11% beating overnight, XRP was up - 30% in the last 24 hours, more than 450% in the last month and over 20,000% year-to-date (YTD).

Last nights rise is probably because - A Tokyo-based financial services company SBI Holdings and its subsidiary SBI Ripple Asia — formed with Ripple in 2016 — announced the establishment of a "consortium" with some Japanese credit card companies to utilize blockchain technology, according to an online translation of a release.

"One of the things we all have to remember is the value of a token over the long term is really going to be driven by its utility," Ripple CEO Brad Garlinghouse

XRP appears to be on a path of it's own at present.
You can't short it, yet, and remember that when the dot com bubble burst they all got creamed. 
There were one or two survivors that did very well after crashing with the rest like Amazon, Amazon and Amazon


----------



## notting

In US$
Ripple moves into 3rd place on the ladder and is staring down No.2


----------



## tech/a

And it’s $1.97 
Was $1.02 when we bought most of it
Averaged at 76c 
Nice summary Notting


----------



## notting

I was curious about what your average in price would have been.
I suspected it would have been a little higher.
Very nicely done!


----------



## tech/a

notting said:


> I was curious about what your average in price would have been.
> I suspected it would have been a little higher.
> Very nicely done!




Probably will be by the time we are finished


----------



## tech/a

Ripple $2.32 
Just a bubble


----------



## moXJO

tech/a said:


> Ripple $2.32
> Just a bubble



Yay!!!!
I'm rich(er)


----------



## skyQuake

Ripple trading about 11% lower on Coinspot vs BTCMarkets.
I think its cause Coinspot uses US prices + 10% markup, whereas Korea (which does 70%+ of world volume) is about 30%+ higher than US
https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/ripple/#markets


----------



## skyQuake

skyQuake said:


> Ripple trading about 11% lower on Coinspot vs BTCMarkets.
> I think its cause Coinspot uses US prices + 10% markup, whereas Korea (which does 70%+ of world volume) is about 30%+ higher than US
> https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/ripple/#markets




Make that 20%!!!


----------



## notting

Just watched it go from 2.96 to 3.73 then back down to 2.80 Au$ in the space of half an hour


----------



## skyQuake

notting said:


> Just watched it go from 2.96 to 3.73 then back down to 2.80 Au$ in the space of half an hour



Absolute madness. It went above Korean prices for a brief moment!


----------



## notting

I suspect many of the people trading it are thinking - 'Hey it's still only $3.00 Bitcoin is $14,572.  I'm gonna be a tenthousandaire '


----------



## skyQuake

AU Ripple most expensive in the world lol
5% higher than Korea, 25% higher than US

Sell!


----------



## notting

Well for God sakes buy US!!


----------



## skyQuake

When my bitfinex acct gets verified (Pending from sept) I'll try


----------



## notting

Just wait till you try to get your millions out!


----------



## Kryzz

Definitely the most successful of my alt coins to date. 

Tech might be showing a six figure profit in no time!


----------



## moXJO

I want to pull a couple hundred k out. Which exchange is the most capable?


----------



## Kryzz

moXJO said:


> I want to pull a couple hundred k out. Which exchange is the most capable?




Have been using Independent Reserve & BTC Markets all year with no issues. Know someone who has made transactions of similar size to yours, I think the max fiat withdrawal is $50k a day.


----------



## tech/a

Glad there are some here on board

Evidently we are all crazy 
Personally we are just going to sit on ours,


----------



## skyQuake

BTC is $50k/day once ure tier3 verified. Coinspot is unlim as far as i know


----------



## notting

skyQuake said:


> BTC is $50k/day once ure tier3 verified. Coinspot is unlim as far as i know




Even Ausi Banks are reluctant to do more than 100K for individuals online in a day.


----------



## tech/a

Bought some more Ripple at $2.45


----------



## tech/a

Average Now .84c


----------



## notting

I take it you didn't do that over the counter at CBA!


----------



## tech/a

No limit order with BTC


----------



## notting

I didn't see it get lower than $2.50 on BTC?


----------



## skyQuake

Traded low as 2.404 on Coinspot.

On the other hand, if you have a verified acct with Bitstamp, you can use ur CC get it @ 2.42 AUD after fees vs 2.52 on BTCMkts right now


----------



## qldfrog

notting said:


> I didn't see it get lower than $2.50 on BTC?



will check but bought a few at 2.33 today


----------



## tech/a

Traded at 2.18 in the last 24 hr period 
Traded way below $2.50 for ages


----------



## notting

tech/a said:


> Traded at 2.18 in the last 24 hr period
> Traded way below $2.50 for ages




Oh yes,  I did see it do that

Subsequently.

Happy New Year!
May everyone's dreams come true.........................


----------



## Aussiesteve

Anyone know why you have to deposit funds in order to make a _sell _trade on Etoro? Doesn't make any sense to me. Its asking for a deposit equal to the amount I want to sell! I can only assume it is some glitch in their system and I am still waiting on a reply from them.


----------



## Aussiesteve

Ok - just worked it out. Its an issue with Chrome. Works fine in IE


----------



## Aussiesteve

Actually no - that's not it. (I didn't realise I had my virtual portfolio open instead of my actual one.) So I am stuck with the original issue above.


----------



## tech/a

Ripple $4.00 bubbling away.

Now 376%


----------



## notting

Large hands on the sell at an insane $4.70 about 10hrs later!


----------



## tech/a

It was insane at $1.00

Why is it insane Notting?
Why can’t it get to $100/$500/$1000

I was buying 4 bedroom houses for $90,000 
15 yrs ago —— very same houses selling for $500,000
Crazy

BIG at 6c now $3.50
Crazy!

BTC 6c now $21000
Forking Crazy 

I can no longer define crazy


----------



## notting

I guess because it was 2.18 four days ago!
Bitcoin still hasn't gone over the level I started screaming short on it.
Looking to lay about 700k short on that!
But first - Crazy is the new normal, I'm off to buy a crack pipe!


----------



## againsthegrain

Ripple has very good potential to be the next bitcoin. Young people are priced out of housing, those gains are never to be repeated again, housing market is dead in Australia for high speculative gains. 

Young people only have shares or crypto currency as vehicles to invest,  the young generation being the tech generation the choice is easy. 

Bitcoin eth and litecoin have all ran away ripple is the last emotional choice for those chasing the missed gains and acting on their fear of missing out. 

This is the perfect bubble/storm to be in early, once its in the media and news sitting on 50/100 when every mum and dad catch on the train will have departed


----------



## notting

Nice Tail!


----------



## tech/a

Support


----------



## moXJO

The rise in ripple was off the back of some fake news yesterday.
Follow david on twitter for a lot of announcements for ripple. He has major interests in ripple so bear that in mind. He defends it relentlessly,
The community or btc shills quick suss out fake news though and get stuck into him if he is wrong

Forgot the link:
https://mobile.twitter.com/JoelKatz

Twitter has some really good commentators on the crypto space.


----------



## notting

No Support, It's the end of Cryptopia


----------



## notting

From the exchange where the action is


----------



## tech/a

Oh no
Time to panic


----------



## notting

I mean a beheaded and shoulders pattern on the leader of the pack.................all things considered

There was a lot of volume in that head and shoulders which you may imagine was not those getting in early looking forward to the revolution - buying from the weaker hands who were foolishly deciding 30,000% was enough.

And besides you look more like a chicken than I do


----------



## notting

Although this was 21hours ago which is like 2 years in Bitopia it's still interesting to those who think perhaps it's a tad overvalued -


----------



## moXJO

notting said:


> Although this was 21hours ago which is like year in Bitopia it's still interesting to those who think perhaps it's a tad overvalued -
> 
> View attachment 85508



Is xrp classed as stock or commodity? 
 I mean how high could gold go theoretically?


----------



## notting

moXJO said:


> Is xrp classed as stock or commodity?



It's classed as a criptocurrency, trading as if it is a commodity whilst being a technology.


----------



## notting

*Don't laugh at my charting, I could just be a genius too - *




Broke out of short term down channel and bounced off 61.8% retrace a little weekly with volumes not that encouraging.  
Got some disappointing news that it will not be newly available on Coinbase in the coming months as previously hoped.  So that may have contributed to the heavy handed selling at 3.25 US on the main exchange and 4.70 on the BTC.


----------



## notting

I donno.  Welcome to the trading floor?


----------



## notting

Target hit and it rebounded powerfully back up to it's short term 61.8% fib support line where it looks like it just wants to stall again till the next headline blows it one way or another.

It seems that social media propaganda is what drives the moves!
Coinmarketcap is simply a website that is popular for people to follow.  All it does is calculate the values and offer up prices and current moves.
It has nothing to do with anything else like trading it or being an exchange etc.
Yet Coinmarketcap decided not to include the Korean moves in it's calculations.  Simply because it is a popular website for people to watch the crypto action, that announcement and move was enough to wipe billions of criptos world wide.

Totally mad!


----------



## notting




----------



## moXJO

Lol panic at its finest. These coins basically run on fear, or greed. Because they sure don't run on fundamentals.


----------



## notting

Yep, it all depends on the next headline!




and they are!!


----------



## moXJO

Ok saw this comment in my travels:
*
What actually happened was a big BTC dump on Bitfinex, which always triggers large dumps in altcoins, particularly those that investors have a lot of money in at the time (in this case, Ripple being the altcoin of the moment).*


----------



## notting

Speaking of God's mother of all bubbles and birds of a feather -


----------



## moXJO

Seems to be holding the line for now. Bad week for crypto with all the FUD from the media.


----------



## moXJO

South korea is a bit of a worry, but it all hinges on south east asia taking up ripple.
It will make or break it. 

https://www.finder.com.au/doubts-ov...ast-asia-strategy-amid-reports-from-singapore


----------



## notting

Jumped 34% last night on the news that - Moneygram is 'testing' ripple to improve costs and time of exchanging money overseas.
This is a perfect use of ripple and would save Moneygram a fortune by circumventing banks.
Also it became apparent that there is little the Koreans can do to stop bit coin trading.  
These are both endorsements of the technology, especially Ripple as a business - not the coins as the crazy valuation craze!
The volatility will definitely smooth out over time so that is not a reason to be doubting the tech.
Ripples transactions are so fast that volatility is not such an issue for them anyway.


----------



## moXJO

notting said:


> Jumped 34% last night on the news that - Moneygram is 'testing' ripple to improve costs and time of exchanging money overseas.
> This is a perfect use of ripple and would save Moneygram a fortune by circumventing banks.
> Also it became apparent that there is little the Koreans can do to stop bit coin trading.
> These are both endorsements of the technology, especially Ripple as a business - not the coins as the crazy valuation craze!
> The volatility will definitely smooth out over time so that is not a reason to be doubting the tech.
> Ripples transactions are so fast that volatility is not such an issue for them anyway.



Ripple transaction times are super fast. Bitcoin and ethereum take too long and bitcoin fees are ridiculous. Apparently some ripples are destroyed with every transaction but it won't be a problem for 100 years. 
Good news that some more companies  are trialling the tech.


----------



## galumay

notting said:


> Moneygram is 'testing' ripple to improve costs and time of exchanging money overseas.




The reality is they dont need ripple to do that, its just jumping on the crypto bandwagon IMO. Soon enough the disruptive influence of the bit-tech will force the banks to adopt low fee, real time FX transfers. They will be able to do it much cheaper than the computational cost of bit-tech.

We are already seeing the effect on domestic banking with the introduction of real time, fee free transfers from later this month.


----------



## notting

Just when it had become fun to be a trader again..............................
2.95,2.96,2.95,2.94,2.95,2.94,2.95,2.96,2.95,2.94,2.95,2.94,2.95,2.96,2.95,2.94,2.95,2.94,


----------



## moXJO

Moneygram is using xrp in trials.
Have to check if:
Siam bank Thailand 
Axis bank India 
Is using xrp as well.


----------



## notting

*

*

*American Express Is Getting Into Blockchain-Based Payments With Ripple - 
Not helping yet,  all the Asians are getting blocked out.*

*

*


----------



## always querying

Can someone with more knowledge than I, explain to me what is happening with XRP at the moment?  I am reasonably new to this, and have a small investment in XRP (nothing to write home about - more just fell into it) but am just interested to see what others are thinking.  Thank you


----------



## tech/a

Its falling!

Its volatile.

Its going to do a lot of this.
We (more than 1) bought a few at 84c av
We loved $4.80
We expected $2.

The good news is the spike down to $1.80 got bought up
very quickly---the bad news will be if it falls back over time
to the $1.80 level.

Personally if it gets down around $1-$1.50 Ill probably buy a bit more
But I think the only way it will get there is a spike low taking out stops.

Its a widely accepted way of moving money fast and being adopted by
more everyday---for me it has something tangible.


----------



## always querying

Thanks tech/a - I got in at I think 39c from memory, and was astounded at $4+.  Do you see particular signposts I should be looking out for?  I won't bother you again... I am new to this and looking for a little direction.  Thank you.


----------



## satanoperca

tech/a said:


> Its falling!
> 
> Its volatile.
> 
> Its a widely accepted way of moving money fast and being adopted by
> more everyday---for me it has something tangible.




I am intrigued by your comments as they do not seem to be in sync. 

Are you saying XRP is widely accepted or that the block chain technology that it is based on is widely accepted. 

If it is the later, then I agree, but no one owns the tech, it is open source, and will be used everywhere for a large range of contract settlements in the future.

If it is the former, how does one price a contract for the sale of goods using any of the crypto based on your first statement, volatile.

Ie I will sell my car for 100 XRP, on what price?, XRP to AUD/USD spot, as tomorrow it might be up 10% or down 10%. 
What is the currency pair? I often purchase forex contracts AUD/USD for fixed price for a period of time, so I know how much I am paying.

Until any crypto becomes more stable can I see it's broad base use.


----------



## notting

First Target hit, bottom one in it sights!

View attachment 85615

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]




Nothing to do with Ripple but to do with cryptos in general and the Chinese 'reportedly' claiming to be more strict on it.  Commies now have control of Bitcoin and are playing everyone.
Give the CCP your cryptos in exchange for the bribes you have been paying to the local meter reader, if you were not one of us to begin with, whilst we tell the world we are cracking down.


----------



## tech/a

The technology

Everything is getting smashed right now


----------



## notting

There will also be massive transfers from private servers in China into other places they have set them up  outside the country.
That manipulation should stop before the US traders wake up after their holidays.  A good short term spike opp.
Remember what I said *the Chinese always do their dirtiest business when the West is looking the other way!!!* Holidays!


----------



## notting

Second target hit


----------



## fiftyeight

My bank has emailed me to inform me real time payments are coming soon to Australia. Maybe xrp is more aimed and B2B transactions but cannot see my self using it any time soon.


----------



## moXJO

fiftyeight said:


> My bank has emailed me to inform me real time payments are coming soon to Australia. Maybe xrp is more aimed and B2B transactions but cannot see my self using it any time soon.



Australia or international payments?


----------



## fiftyeight

moXJO said:


> Australia or international payments?




Australia. But they have sorted local this quick who knows what they can do globally now there is a bit of pressure.

I can already make international purchases instantly, and I will be able to transfer money within Oz instantly. Me personally and most I know are not making many international cash transfers. I am guessing xrp is B2B focused


----------



## galumay

fiftyeight said:


> Australia. But they have sorted local this quick who knows what they can do globally now there is a bit of pressure.




Exactly, and as I have pointed out previously, this is what often happens with disruptive tech, the long term impact is simply that the established businesses improve their service and the disruptive tech fizzes out.


----------



## moXJO

galumay said:


> Exactly, and as I have pointed out previously, this is what often happens with disruptive tech, the long term impact is simply that the established businesses improve their service and the disruptive tech fizzes out.



Just depends on fees and they still have to peg it to another currency I thought (international). 
But you are right, have to keep an eye on the banks and jump out of xrp before they develop international payments to a comparable level.
The decentralised coins won't be fading out to quickly as the hardliners want to avoid  the current banking system.


----------



## tech/a

moXJO said:


> have to keep an eye on the banks and jump out of* xrp* before they develop international payments to a comparable level.




This is what many banks are adopting.


----------



## moXJO

tech/a said:


> This is what many banks are adopting.



Adopting ripple tech or similar. Xrp as a peg would be the dream, but I don't think its needed.


----------



## galumay

moXJO said:


> The decentralised coins won't be fading out to quickly as the hardliners want to avoid the current banking system.




True, but these uber-libertarians are a small minority of the population, and its them and the criminal/dark web users that will ultimately want to keep the ponzi going. Mind you I suspect the volatilty largely caused by frantic FOMO speculators with no financial education at all, is something that is not in the interests of the uber-libertarians or criminal/dark web element. 

I imagine the volatility may result in more than a few floating bodies in the bays of the drug capitals of the world!


----------



## moXJO

Chinese miners,  North Korea and Russia apparently heavy in coins as well. 

There's a lot of money sloshing around. Normally when it gets like this we get a major crash in the markets. But I suppose cryptocoin is going through that now.


----------



## moXJO

Few guys I know got into coins during the crash and weretelling me all about it. They don't know I invest. 
New people still jumping on in.


----------



## satanoperca

Hi All,
Just catching up on some research about this crypto, very interesting and has made the founders instant billionaires out of virtually things air as they hold the vast amount of the currency which is not in the market.

So what is the difference between this crypto and fiat from the perspective, the governuts can print money and while these guys cannot print money indefinitely, they have in contrast printed the all the money and just hold it in reserve, ie until the price goes up substantially.

While I can see the broader application of the their business with banks, I cannot see how the banks will use XRP as a form of exchange when it has nothing backing it. 

Please  help me with my confusion. VISA need to transfer AUD to USD, where does XRP fit in, is it two trades, AUD to XRP, XRP to USD. Why would you do this when the fluctuations are massive and who would provide a hedge for it?

While I don't think the technology is a scam, I have to give merit to the founders who have become instant billionaires out of thin air. Wish I had the knowledge to pull off something like this, take a public available technology, create a virtual currency with it, create a lot of coins, hold the majority back from the market, releasing just small % to the market, pump it to the masses that the major whos who of  banking are going to use it somehow (yet to see where the revenue is coming from), watch the price increase, slowly release your holdings into the market without collapsing prices and covert those holdings back into USD. 

Instant billionaire, or within a couple of years.

Brilliant move if you can do it.


----------



## moXJO

The tech is good. If the South East Asia thing falls over then xrp will be up to $hit.
All these coins are valued on fear and greed. And possibly  now govt/ whale manipulation.


----------



## notting

satanoperca said:


> Hi All,
> Just catching up on some research about this crypto, very interesting and has made the founders instant billionaires out of virtually things air as they hold the vast amount of the currency which is not in the market creating an income for the company which is unique!
> 
> So what is the difference between this crypto and fiat from the perspective, the governuts can print money and while these guys cannot print money indefinitely, they have in contrast printed the all the money and just hold it in reserve, ie until the price goes up substantially.
> 
> While I can see the broader application of the their business with banks, I cannot see how the banks will use XRP as a form of exchange when it has nothing backing it.
> 
> Please  help me with my confusion. VISA need to transfer AUD to USD, where does XRP fit in, is it two trades, AUD to XRP, XRP to USD. Why would you do this when the fluctuations are massive and who would provide a hedge for it?
> 
> While I don't think the technology is a scam, I have to give merit to the founders who have become instant billionaires out of thin air. Wish I had the knowledge to pull off something like this, take a public available technology, create a virtual currency with it, create a lot of coins, hold the majority back from the market, releasing just small % to the market, pump it to the masses that the major whos who of  banking are going to use it somehow (yet to see where the revenue is coming from), watch the price increase, slowly release your holdings into the market without collapsing prices and covert those holdings back into USD.
> 
> Instant billionaire, or within a couple of years.
> 
> Brilliant move if you can do it.



All cryptos are limited as they will get to a point where mining them will no longer create them. So Ripple isn't that different ultimately it just created them all up front and they slowly leak them into the public market.
Ripple is wise in holding back 51% steak because it prevents it from being controlled by a third party.  I believe Bitcoin is now majority or substantially owned enough by the Chines and because there is no regulation they can manipulate the price by buying and selling to themselves to create the market and fool people against' news events into thinking this or that is driving the market, then at opportune moments buy or sell substantial amount against the market sentiment and change it!
There are some other factors like the South Korea vs North Korea issues which is why I also think South Keaps banning and unmanning cryptos.  North Korea may have been buying on Russian or Chinese platforms then selling into South Korea where it was consistently trading at a 30% premium! It was a money machine.  South is trying to stop it!


----------



## satanoperca

Thanks Notting for the reply.

So as I thought, the founders of Ripple are brilliant and have made themselves billionaires from essentially a technology that anyone can access for free.

Ripple coin I see as bulls--t, but the company working with banks to implement blockchain technology might have some merit


----------



## So_Cynical

Ripple has distributed ledgers to verify transactions not a blockchain like bitcoin, i think ripple is easier for big institutions to use when i comes to transfers due to all the certainty around it, market makers can set prices so as to totally eliminate ripple price fluctuation risk, i imagine that there is little to no regulatory burden to transferring ripple as compared to hard currency.

In a way the banks are backing ripple (behind it) so thus supporting it


----------



## satanoperca

So_Cynical said:


> In a way the banks are backing ripple (behind it) so thus supporting it




This is where once again where I get confused. 

Where is the proof that the banks are supporting it?

Testing it, investigating it,  is a long long long way away from using it and supporting it.

What I should further say is that the banks are not supporting the currency, but rather the Ripple technology and business which is vastly different.


----------



## So_Cynical

satanoperca said:


> This is where once again where I get confused.
> 
> Where is the proof that the banks are supporting it?
> 
> Testing it, investigating it,  is a long long long way away from using it and supporting it.
> 
> What I should further say is that the banks are not supporting the currency, but rather the Ripple technology and business which is vastly different.




Yeah im slowly getting my head around it..following up the above.



			
				 Ripple payment protocol wiki) said:
			
		

> XRP is the native currency of the *Ripple network* that only exists within the *Ripple system*.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripple_(payment_protocol)



> Announcing the Successful Completion of RC Cloud Pilot By Japan Bank Consortium -- Moving into the Commercial Phase.
> 
> RC Cloud is a Japan-originated, cloud-hosted platform and is the first in the world to allow banks to make both domestic and cross-border payments on a unified platform by utilizing *Ripple’s solution*



http://www.sbigroup.co.jp/english/news/pdf/2017/0302_a_en.pdf

The way i see it - XRP is the native currency, doesn't mean that the banks have to use it but its there and part of the ripple network/solution...thats the Ripple spin on it anyway.

https://ripple.com/insights/forty-seven-japanese-banks-move-towards-commercial-phase-using-ripple/


----------



## satanoperca

You have just nailed it Canoz, it is the Ripple system or Ripple technology that the banks are interested in, not necessary the currency. The currency allows the founders, to found the development of the technology which they can then sell/lease to the banks.

It is brilliant, the business model that is.

How I see it, you have a group of very smart and knowledgeable people who saw the opportunity to create something that in current regulated markets would put them in goal and run with it, to find a much bigger business opportunity, the implementation in the banking system of a new technology to increase the speed and yet to be proven security of financial transactions.

"Brad Garlinghouse, CEO of Ripple, announced at the beginning of the year that 3 of the top 5 money transfer companies in the world would be starting a pilot program with XRP. That announcement predated the partnership of MoneyGram, giving ample evidence to believe that two more companies are waiting to announce their partnership."

I do those these statements, the CEO (speaks the truth for all without benefiting oneself) states a pilot program, a test, hardly implementation in the market place, and further give ample evidence that others wants it.

These guys have nailed how to make money out of thin air, better than the central banks without having to deal drugs.

BRILLIANT

An further to add, do the banks really want me to be able to transfer my money overseas in seconds when they can hold it for a day and use it on the overseas money markets for their own gain.

And further to add, would I feel secure transferring my $100,000 AUD to my overseas supply via a cypto currency that is unregulated, who I am going to approach if something goes wrong, last I check it is a bit hard to find a physical address to approach someone in the clouds.


----------



## galumay

satanoperca said:


> An further to add, do the banks really want me to be able to transfer my money overseas in seconds when they can hold it for a day and use it on the overseas money markets for their own gain.




I am sure they dont want you to, but they have no choice now. The disrupters like Ripple mean that the traditional banks will have to provide these services, of course they have no need of Ripple, Blockchain or Cryptos in order to that, its simply a business decision.


----------



## moXJO

Ripple has xrapid which is for liquidity. So thats the xrp coin and is used/trialled by moneygram and some banks.

Here some info:

xRapid is for payment providers and other financial institutions who want to minimize liquidity costs while improving their customer experience. Because payments into emerging markets often require pre-funded local currency accounts around the world, liquidity costs are high. xRapid dramatically lowers the capital requirements for liquidity.


----------



## moXJO

So one currency to rule them all


----------



## satanoperca

Please demonstrate this theory or is it something you have read


----------



## satanoperca

Again, is this your theory or is there someone tangible behind this comment. Just asking.

So far all I am reading is a whole lot of bull**** by people who have little understanding about how transactions accrue and the underlying technology and systems required to support them.

But as a trader chasing a bubble can be very profitable.


----------



## moXJO

satanoperca said:


> Again, is this your theory or is there someone tangible behind this comment. Just asking.
> 
> So far all I am reading is a whole lot of bull**** by people who have little understanding about how transactions accrue and the underlying technology and systems required to support them.
> 
> But as a trader chasing a bubble can be very profitable.



Thats from the ripple website. Forget 2nd hand info.

https://ripple.com/solutions/source-liquidity/


https://mobile.twitter.com/JoelKatz

https://mobile.twitter.com/bgarlinghouse

https://mobile.twitter.com/Ripple


----------



## So_Cynical

David Schwartz Chief Cryptographer at Ripple Labs and ripple founder can explain it all to you.
~

~


----------



## satanoperca

Thanks for the reply MoXJO, but quoting from the source, hmmm, Ripple must tell the truth.

from your links 
"xRapid is for payment providers and other financial institutions who want to minimize liquidity costs while improving their customer experience. Because payments into emerging markets often require pre-funded local currency accounts around the world, liquidity costs are high. xRapid dramatically lowers the capital requirements for liquidity" 

Wow, my marketing guys can write this stuff day in day out. How does it lower the capital requirements for liquidity.

Maybe by creating your own currency out of thing air and no real cost.

"xRapid uniquely uses a digital asset, XRP, to offer on-demand liquidity, which dramatically lowers costs while enabling real-time payments in emerging markets. Built for enterprise use, XRP offers banks and payment providers a highly efficient, scalable, reliable liquidity option to service cross-border payments."

How does it lower costs? The rest is marketing crap trap.

Mind you, it is a impressive website, well constructed, with great graphics and information that sounds impressive but has little meaning.

Next:
*David Schwartz*
@JoelKatz
Improving global settlement with blockchain tech. Chief Cryptographer at Ripple; one of the original architects of the XRP network.

One must always trust someone who works for the company that is spruiking their wares
*Brad Garlinghouse*
@bgarlinghouse
CEO at Ripple

CEO always tell the truth, don't they

*Ripple*
@Ripple
Global real-time settlement.

Thank-you for providing these informative links and confirming what I thought, there are so many great fools out there to give up their hand earned dollars for an idea without substantiated proof of concept to chase an easy dollar.

The GUYS are Ripple at GENIUSES, they have played the world market and so far won.

Just to give you thought! Don't you think that someone in the entire banking community might also have tried to find a way of increasing customer satisfaction through speed of payment before a company like ripple thought that a crypto currency was a way to sell a technology to the bankers.

On one last note for the evening, I do see XRP going higher


----------



## moXJO

The banks trialing (2016 list)


ANZ
“The fourth largest bank by market capitalisation in Australia.”
Press: http://www.coindesk.com/australian-banks-westpac-and-anz-experiment-with-ripple/


ATB Financial
“ATB successfully transferred CA$1,000 (EUR 667) to ReiseBank using a network built on SAP technology and Ripple’s pioneering network of enterprise blockchain solutions.”
Press: http://news.sap.com/atb-financial-s...using-blockchain-technology-supported-by-sap/


Bank of America Merrill Lynch
Bank of America is an American multinational banking and financial services corporation headquartered in Charlotte, North Carolina. It is the second largest bank holding company in the United States by assets. Bank of America Merrill Lynch is the corporate and investment banking division of Bank of America.
Press: http://siliconangle.com/blog/2016/0...lish-blockchain-based-global-transfer-system/


Bank of Yokohama
The Bank of Yokohama, Ltd. is a Japanese regional bank, operating mainly in Kanagawa Prefecture and southwestern Tokyo. It is one of Japan's leading banks, the seventh largest bank in Japan by market value.
Press: http://www.coindesk.com/japan-banks-blockchain-currency-exchange-ripple/


Bank of England
The Bank of England (BoE) is the central bank of the United Kingdom. Founded in 1694, the Bank's mission is to promote the good of the people of the UK. http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/Pages/home.aspx
Press: https://ripple.com/insights/ripple-...ion-of-the-use-of-blockchain-for-global-rtgs/


BMO (Bank of Montreal)
BMO offers a wide range of personal banking services including mortgages, credit cards, loans and insurance. Access accounts with 24/7 online banking.
Press: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-million-adds-seven-more-banks-to-its-network


Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce
The Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce, commonly referred to as CIBC, is one of the Big Five banks in Canada.
Press: http://www.coindesk.com/7-financial-institutions-announce-partnerships-ripple/


CBW Bank 
“The innovative Weir, Kansas bank (it was the original institution behind BankSimple and Moven, and partners with cryptocurrency firm Ripple Labs on cross-border payments) will formally launch a new payment tool called the ONE Card this quarter.(Published Feb. 25, 2015)“

“It offers something most banks can't, and which the Federal Reserve has begun nudging the industry to build: real-time payments.

To create this capability, $12 million-asset CBW has signed agreements with all the major U.S. debit networks for the ability to use their rails to instantly credit bank accounts.
Press: http://www.americanbanker.com/news/...s-launch-of-real-time-payments-1072921-1.html


Commonwealth Bank of Australia 
The number 1 bank in Australia$129.89 billion market capitalization. “The Commonwealth Bank of Australia is an Australian multinational bank with businesses across New Zealand, Fiji, Asia, USA and the United Kingdom.”
Press: https://cointelegraph.com/news/comm...a-to-integrate-ripple-for-instant-settlements


Cross River Bank 
“One of the first U.S.-based banks that will use the Ripple protocol to offer its business and personal banking customers real-time international payments between the U.S. and Western Europe.”
Press: https://ripple.com/ripple_press/cro...-ripple-for-real-time-international-payments/


DBS Bank
“DBS Bank is the largest bank in South East Asia by assets and among the larger banks in Asia.”
Press: http://finovate.com/ripple-technology-drives-invoice-trading-platform/


Fidor Bank
Fidor Bank is a German online bank. 
Press:http://www.coindesk.com/fidor-becomes-first-bank-to-use-ripple-payment-protocol/


Mizuho Financial Group
It holds assets in excess of $2 trillion US dollars through its control of Mizuho Bank, Mizuho Corporate Bank, and other operating subsidiaries.[1] The company's combined holdings form the second largest financial services group in Japan. Its banking businesses rank the third in Japan.
Press: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-million-adds-seven-more-banks-to-its-network


NAB (National Australia Bank)
National Australia Bank is one of the four largest financial institutions in Australia in terms of market capitalisation and customers.
Press: https://ripple.com/ripple_press/ripple-adds-several-new-banks-global-network/


National Bank of Abu Dhabi
National Bank of Abu Dhabi is a bank operating in the United Arab Emirates. NBAD is the largest lender bank in the Emirate of Abu Dhabi and the second largest lender in the United Arab Emirates.
Press: http://www.coindesk.com/7-financial-institutions-announce-partnerships-ripple/


Rabobank
“Dutch multinational banking and financial services company headquartered in Utrecht, Netherlands.”
Press: https://www.ftm.nl/artikelen/experimenteren-met-internationaal-betalen-met-bitcointechnologie


Reisebank
Headquartered in Frankfurt am Main, ReiseBank has more than 85 years of experience in business travel payment.
Press: http://www.coindesk.com/7-financial-institutions-announce-partnerships-ripple/


Royal Bank of Canada
“Royal Bank of Canada, is the largest bank in Canada. The bank serves over 16 million clients and has 78,000 employees worldwide.”
Press: http://www.coindesk.com/royal-bank-canada-reveals-blockchain-remittance-trial-ripple/


Royal Bank of Scotland
“The Royal Bank of Scotland has around 700 branches, mainly in Scotland though there are branches in many larger towns and cities throughout England and Wales.”
Press: http://bravenewcoin.com/news/rbs-trials-ripple-tech-for-automated-interbank-transfers/


Saldo.mx
“Cross currency wallet for underserved migrant communities built on Ripple.”
Press:https://ripple.com/insights/how-marco-montes-is-empowering-migrant-workers/


Santander Bank
“Santander is the largest bank in the euro zone by market capitalization and among the top 12 banks on a global basis.”
Press: https://ripple.com/insights/santander-becomes-first-uk-bank-use-ripple-cross-border-payments/


SBI Sumishin Net Bank
SBI Sumishin Net Bank is an Internet bank jointly established, as an innovative customer-oriented new bank, by SBI Holdings and Sumitomo Mitsui Trust Bank.
Press:http://www.coindesk.com/japan-banks-blockchain-currency-exchange-ripple/


Shanghai Huarui
“Registered in Shanghai (Pilot) Free Trade Zone with a capital of 3 billion yuan ($484 million), will mainly serve small and micro enterprises that have difficulty getting loans from large State-owned banks.”
Press: https://ripple.com/ripple_press/ripple-adds-several-new-banks-global-network/


Standard Chartered Bank
“Standard Chartered PLC is a British multinational banking and financial services company headquartered in London. It operates a network of more than 1,200 branches and outlets across more than 70 countries and employs around 87,000 people.”
Press: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-million-adds-seven-more-banks-to-its-network


Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corp
Japanese multinational banking and financial services company headquartered in Yurakucho, Chiyoda, Tokyo, Japan. It is a wholly owned subsidiary of Sumitomo Mitsui Financial Group. SMBC is the second largest bank in Japan by asset.
Press: http://cryptohustle.com/japanese-banks-are-starting-to-use-the-ripple-network


TD Bank Canada
“TD Canada Trust is the personal, small business and commercial banking operation of the Toronto-Dominion Bank in Canada.”
Info: https://ripple.com/insights/money-2020-how-banks-can-leverage-distributed-financial-technology/


UniCredit
UniCredit Group is an Italian global banking and financial services company. Its network spanning 50 markets in 17 countries, with more than 8,500 branches and over 147,000 employees.
Press: https://ripple.com/insights/seven-leading-banks-join-ripples-global-network/


Western Union
“The Western Union Company is an American financial services and communications company.”
Press: https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/ripple-labs-larsen-partnering-western-union-payment-settlements/


Westpac
“An Australian bank and financial-services provider headquartered in Westpac Place, Sydney. It is one of Australia's "big four" banks.”
http://www.coindesk.com/australian-banks-westpac-and-anz-experiment-with-ripple/



SBI Ripple Asia Banks


77 Bank
“A Japanese regional bank headquartered in Sendai, Miyagi Prefecture. As the designated financial institution of the prefecture, the city, and many other cities and towns throughout the prefecture, it performs duties such as holding deposits for public money and handling payments. It is also the biggest regional bank in the Tōhoku region.”
Press: https://www.77bank.co.jp/pdf/newsrelease/16101400_block.pdf



AEON Bank
“You can use AEON Bank ATMs to withdraw Japanese Yen.More than 2000 ATMs nationwide are available while visiting Japan.”
Press: http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXLZO07911570S6A001C1NN7000/



Aomori Bank
“A Japanese regional bank headquartered in Aomori, Aomori Prefecture, in the Tōhoku region of northern Honshū. The Aomori Bank provides financial services for individual and corporate customers, including deposits, loans, securities trading and investment, foreign exchange, and bond underwriting and registration services as well as credit card services.”
Press: http://www.a-bank.jp/contents/cms/article/20161003004/index.html



Ashikaga Bank
"Deposit business, lending, securities trading business and investment business, exchange business, etc. Net income: Stand-alone: 19.7 billion 89 million yen (Year ended March 31, 2015)"
Press: http://pdf.irpocket.com/C0060/xAmX/Y6EB/Zpyq.pdf



Awa Bank
"The Awa Bank, Ltd. is a Japan-based regional bank, primarily engaged in the provision of financial services, with a focus on banking services. The Bank has two business segments. The Banking segment is engaged in deposit, loan, securities investment, and domestic exchange and foreign exchange businesses, as well as the sale of public bond, investment trust and insurance products, the brokerage of financial products and the provision of trust services, in addition to the provision of credit guarantee and credit card services."
Press: http://www.sbigroup.co.jp/news/2016/1025_10458.html



Bank of Yokohama
“A Japanese regional bank, operating mainly in Kanagawa Prefecture and southwestern Tokyo. It is one of Japan's leading banks, the seventh largest bank in Japan by market value (FY 2012). It is listed on the Nikkei 225."


Bank of The Ryukyus
"Founded in 1948 by order of the U.S. military administration of Okinawa to serve as a central bank for occupied Okinawa, and was originally modeled after the Federal Reserve System of the United States and the Central Bank of the Philippines. During the U.S. administration, it was empowered to issue currency and oversee the financial administration of Okinawa in addition to serving as a commercial and retail bank."
Press: http://www.ryugin.co.jp/news/8878.html


Chiba Bank
"the biggest bank in Chiba Prefecture, Japan. Listed on the Nikkei 225, it has branches in Osaka, New York City, London, and Hong Kong. Assets — $106.1 billion (2015)."
Press: http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXLZO07911570S6A001C1NN7000/



Chugoku Bank
"The Company operates in four business segments. The Banking segment is engaged in the deposit, loan, marketable securities and investments, domestic and foreign exchange, trust business, as well as debt guarantee and bonds underwriting business, the sale of public bond including government bond and securities investment trust, the financial instruments brokerage business, and investment banking business including merger and acquisition (M&A)."
Press: http://www.chugin.co.jp/up_load_files/news_release/1414_pdf_1.pdf



Daishi Bank
"Based in Niigata Prefecture northwest of Tokyo, Daishi Bank is the oldest bank in Japan and the most influential institution in the prefecture. It was founded in 1873 as the Fourth National Bank of Japan."
Press: http://www.daishi-bank.co.jp/release/detail.php?id=3517



Daiwa Next Bank
"Daiwa Next Bank, Ltd. offers commercial banking services in Japan. The company offers services such as ordinary deposits, time deposits, payment services, fund transfer and settlement, foreign currency deposit, negotiable deposit, account transfer, and loans."
Press: http://www.bank-daiwa.co.jp/info/2016/1003_2628.html



Gunma Bank
"A regional bank that operates in three business segments. The Banking segment is engaged in the deposit, loan, marketable securities and investments, as well as domestic and foreign exchange businesses; the sale of public bonds, investment trust and insurance products, as well as the trust business."
Press: http://www.sbigroup.co.jp/news/2016/1025_10458.html



Hachijuni Bank
"The Hachijuni Bank, Ltd. engages in the provision of financial services."
Press: http://www.sbigroup.co.jp/news/2016/1025_10458.html



Hiroshima Bank
"Deposit business, lending, securities trading business and investment business, exchange business, etc. "
Press: http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXLZO07911570S6A001C1NN7000/



Hokuriku Bank
"Hokuriku Bank is dealing with non-performing loans. A Japanese regional bank headquartered in Toyama, Toyama; Hokoriku refers to a greater region in Japan that encompasses Fukui, Ishikawa, and Toyoma prefectures. In addition to the Hokuriku region, the bank has branches in Kyoto, Osaka, Niigata, Nagano, Tokyo, Kanagawa, Gifu, Aichi, and Hokkaidō. The bank also operates overseas representative offices in Shanghai, Singapore, and New York City."
Press: http://www.hokugin.co.jp/info/files/pdf/810.pdf



Iyo Bank
"The Iyo Bank, Ltd., together with its subsidiaries, provides commercial banking, leasing, and other financial services in Japan. It operates through Commercial Banking and Leasing segments."
Press: http://www.iyobank.co.jp/library/new/press/16-237.pdf



Juroku Bank
"The Juroku Bank is industriously working to serve its customers in the prefectures of Gifu and Aichi, both part of the industrial region of Chubu. The regional bank has about 150 offices in its primary service areas, as well as offices in Osaka and Tokyo, and overseas offices in Hong Kong and Shanghai."
Press: http://www.juroku.co.jp/release/post_178.html



Keiyo Bank
"The Keiyo Bank, Ltd. engages in the provision of financial services such as banking, securities, insurance, trust, credit card, and credit guarantee. It operates through the Banking and Others segments."
Press: http://www.keiyobank.co.jp/news/2016/20161003145539.html



Michinoku Bank
"A Japanese bank that is headquartered in Aomori, Aomori Prefecture. The name “Michinoku” is distinctive in that it was the first use of hiragana in the name of a Japanese bank. Michonoku Bank, while focused on the Tōhoku region, has a network of branches and subsidiary companies that expands beyond the region. In Japan, Michinoku has offices in Hokkaidō, Akita, Iwate, Miyagi, and Saitama Prefectures, as well as a branch in Tokyo."
Press: http://www.sbigroup.co.jp/news/2016/1025_10458.html



Mizuho Financial Group
"It holds assets in excess of $2 trillion US dollars through its control of Mizuho Bank, Mizuho Corporate Bank, and other operating subsidiaries. The company's combined holdings form the second largest financial services group in Japan. Its banking businesses rank the third in Japan after Mitsubishi UFJ Financial Group and Sumitomo Mitsui Financial Group, and the ninth in the world by market capitalisation as of November 2009. It is the 59th largest company in the world according to Forbes Global 2000 rankings. Its shares have a primary listing on the Tokyo Stock Exchange."
Press: http://www.sbigroup.co.jp/news/2016/1025_10458.html



Musashino Bank
"The Musashino Bank serves the Saitama region to the north of Tokyo in Japan. The bank and its 8 subsidiaries do business from about 90 offices throughout the area."
Press: http://www.sbigroup.co.jp/news/2016/1025_10458.html



Nishi-Nippon City Bank
"The Nishi-Nippon City Bank, Ltd. engages in the provision of banking and financial services. It operates through the Banking and Other segments. The Banking segment provides deposit, loan, domestic and foreign exchange, trading securities, securities investment, corporate bond trustee and registration, and agency operation services."
Press: http://www.ncbank.co.jp/nr/images/2016/161003.pdf



Nomura Trust and Banking Company
"The Nomura Trust and Banking Co., Ltd. offers trust and banking products and services. The company also offers investment advisory and management services. The company was founded in 1993 and is based in Tokyo, Japan."
Press: http://www.sbigroup.co.jp/news/2016/1025_10458.html



North Pacific Bank
"North Pacific Bank has total funds of 6 trillion 841.5 billion yen. Its main branch is in Sapporo, Hokkaido. Within Hokkaido it has 188 branches and in Tokyo it is developing operations through one retail branch. It offers comprehensive financial products and services to a wide array of customers, from individuals to corporations."
Press: http://www.hokuyobank.co.jp/newsrelease/pdf/20161003_070664.pdf



Orix Bank
"Orix offers leasing, lending, rentals, life insurance, real estate financing and development, venture capital, investment and retail banking, commodities funds and securities brokering. In addition to expanding its offerings, Orix has also expanded globally, offering financial services in North America, Asia, the Middle East and Northern Africa."
Press: http://www.sbigroup.co.jp/news/2016/1025_10458.html



Resona Bank
"This entity served as the financing arm of the Nomura zaibatsu founded by Tokushichi Nomura. Its securities brokerage operation separated in 1926 to form Nomura Securities, now Japan's largest securities company. The bank was renamed Nomura Bank in 1927 and became the main bank for the Osaka Prefecture government in 1929, immediately following the 1929 stock market crash."
Press: http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXLZO07911570S6A001C1NN7000/



San-In Godo Bank
"The San-in Godo Bank, Ltd. is a regional bank mainly operating in Shimane and Tottori Prefectures. The Bank offers banking services including deposits, loans, foreign exchange transactions, and securities brokerage."
Press: http://www.gogin.co.jp/about/press2016/topi16-093.pdf



SBI Sumishin Net Bank
"SBI Sumishin Net Bank is an Internet bank jointly established, as an innovative customer-oriented new bank, by SBI Holdings and Sumitomo Mitsui Trust Bank."
Press: https://www.netbk.co.jp/wpl/NBGate/i900500CT/PD/corp_news_20160819



Senshu Ikeda Bank
"The Senshu Ikeda Bank, Ltd. is a Financial Services company located in Osaka, Osaka Prefecture, Japan."
Press: http://www.sihd-bk.jp/fresh_news/0000000991/pdf/fresh.pdf



Seven Bank
"On March 22, 2011, Seven Bank and Western Union started the Seven Bank International Money Transfer Service as part of their mobile and internet banking services. On July 19, 2011, the service was expanded to Seven Bank ATMs, which has about 16,000 locations nationwide with English and Japanese telephone customer support."
Press: http://www.sbigroup.co.jp/news/2016/1025_10458.htm


Shinkin Central Bank
"Central financial institution in Japan for the cooperative regional financial institutions, known as shinkin banks, the Shinkin Central Bank (hereinafter the SCB) occupies a well-established position in Japan’s financial industry. Shinkin banks currently hold funds totaling some ¥134 trillion (around US$1,195 billion)."
Press: http://www.sbigroup.co.jp/news/2016/1025_10458.html


Shinsei Bank
"A leading diversified Japanese financial institution that provides a full range of financial products and services to both institutional and individual customers. It is headquartered in Chuo, Tokyo."
Press: http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXLZO07911570S6A001C1NN7000/



Shikoku Bank
"Shikoku Bank is primarily a provider of banking services to customers in Japan's Shikoku prefecture. The bank's financial services include both commercial and retail banking and lending among others. Shikoku Bank serves local businesses, individuals consumers, and public agencies through about 110 branches."
Press: http://www.shikokubank.co.jp/newsrelease/article.php?id=748



Shimizu Bank
"The Shimizu Bank, Ltd. was established in 1928 with the merger of six banks and has always been a valuable partner of the local community. The Bank has its headquarters in Shizuoka City, which has the Shimizu Port, the largest in the prefecture. Shimizu Port, located halfway between Tokyo and Osaka, plays a significant role in international trade and economic development."
Press: https://www.shimizubank.co.jp/news/detail/post_99.html



Sony Bank
"Sony Bank is a Japanese commercial bank established in April 2001. It operates as a direct bank and has no physical branches or ATMs. It is a subsidiary of Sony Financial and a member of the Japanese electronics company Sony."
Press: http://www.sbigroup.co.jp/news/2016/1025_10458.html



Sumitomo Mitsui Trust Bank
"The largest trust company and the fifth-largest bank in Japan measured by assets."
Press: http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXLZO07911570S6A001C1NN7000/



Tochigi Bank
"Founded in 1942, the Tochigi Bank offers banking services to the Tochigi Prefecture in Japan (located about 60 miles north of Tokyo). Through more than 90 branches and 4 consolidated subsidiaries, Tochigi Bank offers conventional financial services products such as savings, lending, portfolio advisement, leasing, housing loan guarantees, credit cards, and foreign and domestic exchange services."
Press: http://www.tochigibank.co.jp/pdfdata/news20161004144910-1.pdf



Toho Bank
"A Japanese regional bank headquartered in Fukushima, Fukushima Prefecture, in the Tōhoku region of northern Honshū. The Toho Bank provides financial services for individual and corporate customers, including deposits, loans, real estate, securities trading and investment, foreign exchange, and bond underwriting and registration services as well as ATM and credit card services."
Press: http://www.tohobank.co.jp/news/20161003_004597.html



Tsukuba Bank
"It operates through 147 branches. The company was formerly known as Ibaraki Mutual Bank, Ltd. and changed its name to The Tsukuba Bank, Limited in 1989."
Press: http://www.tsukubabank.co.jp/cms/article/cd68c7d31a1e4d661068a3f203dbcf5aea8327f9



Yachiyo Bank
"The company offers savings and time-deposit products, loans, credit card and guarantee services, insurance products, Internet banking services, and other banking related services. It operates through 84 branches."
Press: http://www.sbigroup.co.jp/news/2016/1025_10458.html



Yamagata Bank
"A Japanese regional bank that is based out of Yamagata city, Yamagata prefecture. Most of the bank’s branches are in Yamagata prefecture, or other major cities in the Tohoku region, with a branch in Tokyo as well."
Press: http://www.yamagatabank.co.jp/release/pdf/723.pdf?1475467433270


----------



## moXJO

satanoperca said:


> Thanks for the reply MoXJO, but quoting from the source, hmmm, Ripple must tell the truth.
> 
> from your links
> "xRapid is for payment providers and other financial institutions who want to minimize liquidity costs while improving their customer experience. Because payments into emerging markets often require pre-funded local currency accounts around the world, liquidity costs are high. xRapid dramatically lowers the capital requirements for liquidity"
> 
> Wow, my marketing guys can write this stuff day in day out. How does it lower the capital requirements for liquidity.
> 
> Maybe by creating your own currency out of thing air and no real cost.
> 
> "xRapid uniquely uses a digital asset, XRP, to offer on-demand liquidity, which dramatically lowers costs while enabling real-time payments in emerging markets. Built for enterprise use, XRP offers banks and payment providers a highly efficient, scalable, reliable liquidity option to service cross-border payments."
> 
> How does it lower costs? The rest is marketing crap trap.
> 
> Mind you, it is a impressive website, well constructed, with great graphics and information that sounds impressive but has little meaning.
> 
> Next:
> *David Schwartz*
> @JoelKatz
> Improving global settlement with blockchain tech. Chief Cryptographer at Ripple; one of the original architects of the XRP network.
> 
> One must always trust someone who works for the company that is spruiking their wares
> *Brad Garlinghouse*
> @bgarlinghouse
> CEO at Ripple
> 
> CEO always tell the truth, don't they
> 
> *Ripple*
> @Ripple
> Global real-time settlement.
> 
> Thank-you for providing these informative links and confirming what I thought, there are so many great fools out there to give up their hand earned dollars for an idea without substantiated proof of concept to chase an easy dollar.
> 
> The GUYS are Ripple at GENIUSES, they have played the world market and so far won.
> 
> Just to give you thought! Don't you think that someone in the entire banking community might also have tried to find a way of increasing customer satisfaction through speed of payment before a company like ripple thought that a crypto currency was a way to sell a technology to the bankers.
> 
> On one last note for the evening, I do see XRP going higher




I'm not saying I believe their bs pitches. I didn't know thats what you were asking.

But if it is adopted by banks in asia it will pump. Thats all I care about at the moment.
 It's way to risky to say anything is a sure thing and will be adopted with cryptocoin. But ripple has a good team to push their product.


----------



## satanoperca

Again, great list, but as it stated, trailing, not implemented.

And from the list, how many of the links actually come from the trailing sources itself, the bank, well some do, but from what I can translate none of them talk about the currency but rather the company selling the technology

The internet is full of FAKE news.


----------



## satanoperca

moXJO said:


> I'm not saying I believe their bs pitches. I didn't know thats what you were asking.
> 
> But if it is adopted by banks in asia it will pump. Thats all I care about at the moment.
> It's way to risky to say anything is a sure thing and will be adopted with cryptocoin. But ripple has a good team to push their product.




Sorry missed this. If you could invest in the company, I would, I think it could be a winner, the crypto $ they have made are just funding a much bigger fish they are after. XRP currency is a dude, but the company and technology behind are not, big difference


----------



## moXJO

Not sure if this is what you are looking for.


> 5 min read / December 31, 2017
> 
> By
> 
> Guy Ettlin
> The Ripple token XRP has had a very successful close to 2017. There has been a 10-fold increase in price over the course of a month with XRP trading at $2.30 at the time of writing. This could be due to speculators pushing up the price, as is likely happening with many coins that have enjoyed recent record highs. But as many have pointed out, Ripple is worth looking into as an investment option for the long-run because its value proposition is uniquely promising, considering it could replace SWIFT as the global choice for international settlements.
> 
> *A Two-Step Process*
> However, recent sources have also pointed out that the value of the company Ripple doesn’t necessarily translate into true value underlying the XRP token that people have been buying into. A closer look at Ripple’s strategy to bring international banks on board their mission unveils that the company, in fact, appears to be planning on using two steps to achieve their ultimate goal of becoming the go-to system for settlements.
> 
> The first step involves getting banks excited about their underlying technology by offering a system called xCurrent. This is Ripple’s enterprise software solution that lets institutions tap into the powerful and efficient system for cross-border payment processing that the company Ripple has developed. It supposedly saves users significant portions of their funds on top of speeding up the process and increasing security. In short, it connects banks more efficiently but doesn’t necessarily get rid of the set-up used in SWIFT settlements whereby banks need to fund Nostro and Vostro accounts and decide on the interval of settling these accounts and the rates they will use. In other words, banks need to maintain parts of a rather inefficient system, but they can send any currency they want using xCurrent and do not need to buy large amounts XRP tokens to conduct settlements. In fact, they only need enough XRP to pay the network fees associated with each transaction.
> 
> Because this still involves some inefficiencies, Ripple proposes that banks use XRP to settle transactions. This is the currency that is native to the network and brings about even greater savings. It is advertised as a be-all and end-all solution to cross-border payments, and that is effectively what long-term investors are betting on when they buy XRP. This will come about once XRP is the universally accepted token for settlements on the Ripple network, held and trusted by all members of the network.
> 
> Looking at this two-step approach, it appears that the company is using a type of foot-in-the-door technique to get banks on board, only to sell the main solution to them in a second step.
> 
> Step one is already happening very successfully but step two is still quite far away. This is because of the risk of using XRP in the settlement process. Banks will only use the token if the price is relatively stable and not motivated solely by beliefs about its future price track. They are interested in settling transactions in the cryptocurrency that is the globally accepted reserve option. It is questionable whether XRP is on the path to becoming the said option. Both parties to the transaction would need to be willing to hold and exchange XRP at any given time.
> 
> *What Does This Mean for Investors?*
> It is easy to fall into the trap of thinking that investing in XRP means investing in the company Ripple. This is only partially true.
> 
> Ripple, the company, has come up with arguably one of the best applications of the blockchain technology in existence. The ultimate mission of the company remains the same, but unfortunately buying XRP doesn’t exactly translate into buying a stock in the company. XRP will only truly take-off once it is universally used by all banks using the system and at a stable price that doesn’t raise currency risks in transactions. Banks will not care how much a single token is worth because it is simply used as a bridge currency, but since supply is limited, one can bet on daily transaction volumes being high which needs to be sustained by a limited amount of tokens carrying value from A to B, therefore putting upward pressure on the price of XRP.
> 
> In such a scenario, investors could be confident that they are putting faith in a token that has real, tangible and measurable value. This stands in contrast to a scenario in which XRP becomes more valuable simply because everybody believes that it has value that translates into a higher trading price. There are many obstacles on the path of achieving the former, including the question whether XRP will be globally trusted and accepted. While XRP will enable banks to more easily tap into new and expanding markets, it remains open whether this is a strong enough incentive to use it. Ultimately, one of the main questions to be answered is whether at some point in the future the benefits of the savings associated with using XRP on the Ripple network will outweigh the risks associated with using the token in the eyes of the financial institutions using the technology.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> As of right now only the network fee of a transaction needs to be paid in XRP and that is likely not a strong enough market force to justify the recent price hike. Therefore it is reasonable to assume that a lot of speculative value is currently driving the XRP trading price, which is fine in the short-run but likely not sustainable in the long-run. This means investors planning to buy and hold XRP need to be aware of the delicate structure of Ripple’s value proposition and need to decide how much value (i.e. how much price saving on behalf of the institutions using the network) they truly see over a longer time horizon.


----------



## moXJO

satanoperca said:


> Sorry missed this. If you could invest in the company, I would, I think it could be a winner, the crypto $ they have made are just funding a much bigger fish they are after. XRP currency is a dude, but the company and technology behind are not, big difference



I got in early so I'm sitting pretty.

 I think they were going to float the company. Sure I heard it somewhere.


----------



## notting

moXJO said:


> I got in early so I'm sitting pretty.
> 
> I think they were going to float the company. Sure I heard it somewhere.



They have floated it!!
They have floated it to themselves and are gradually dripping the shares(coins) into the Crypto market and getting the money!!  So they are proxy shares.  But there not subject to any regulation and don't represent anything other than what people are prepared to trade them at.
They can float the company(again) independently of the coin if they want, it could be worth quite a bit even if the coin goes back to trading at .001
David Shwartz is a genius!!


----------



## satanoperca

notting said:


> David Shwartz is a genius!!




He is, it is genius stuff. Wish I could have pulled it off. That is the reason he is worth $B and I am not.


----------



## moXJO

Anyone got any contacts with big wigs of any of the banks? 
Someone must know a link to one of the bank trials.


----------



## moXJO

Ok someone else asked the bank 2016

_Hi Guys,

Few days ago I enquired from  Commonwealth Bank of Australia about status of their Ripple Project and sent email below.

Dear Sir/Madam

Some time ago Commonwelath bank announced pilot project with Company called "Ripple labs" about domestic and  international fund transfers, but since the link below i could not track/obtain much information online about the results of that project. So my questions are 
(1) What is current status of your pilot projects with Ripple.(have u dropped them or you are still in process)
(2) Any expected timeline of finishing these blockchain projects.
(3) Results of your Ripple usage with your subsidiaries as mentioned by you in article below.
 ----------------------------------------------------
The good news is I got their response today,  so Just sharing that email with you. Please give your opinions about it. 

"Thank you for your interest in CBA’s blockchain initiatives.


We have been investigating and experimenting widely, and are currently working on 25+ use cases for blockchain technology with our partners. Our pilot with Ripple continues and we see opportunities in a range of areas including payments, international remittance, trade finance and capital markets. We are also involved in the R3 partnership, as part of ongoing research and development with other global banks in the exploration of emerging industry infrastructure. At this time, we are focused on collaborating with organisations to safely explore opportunities and establish global standards for new and emerging payments technologies.


We are not yet in a position to report the results of these pilots and initiatives, as work is ongoing, and the timeline for public launches will depend on a variety of considerations including that the necessary regulatory approvals have been secured.  We will certainly keep the market informed of new milestones, so please keep watching this space.


Best regards,

CBA Investor Relations_


----------



## satanoperca

Thought these we some funny quotes that provide and insight the minds of crypto investors (gamblers) from another forum.

"I buy more when I get the chance. When it was around 3.60, I bought more too. Just hold, and we will get there and much higher."
"Mine too. WTF happened? I've been holding it since then because I refuse to take a loss."
"Anyone else who bought in at 2.50 or higher say 'i' just to make me feel better about everything"
"Pretty much all coins in red...aftermath of Davos idiot talks...just wait a day or two and everything should be back to normal"
"Ripple/XRP biggest advantage over all other cryptos is that can be and is used by average Joe (as any other crypto) + it is supported and used by many biggest financial institutions in the world for money transfers, hedge funds, etc. That is why xrp has skyrocketed last year, it will skyrocket this year and will skyrocket next year! It is simply crypto with strongest foundation and brightest guaranteed future! BUY AND HOOOOOLD!"
"Do not EVER trade your crypto for USDT Tether. It could literally be worth nothing tomorrow." Like this one, should say do not trade your fiat for crypto as it coulid literally be worth 0 tomorrow


----------



## InsvestoBoy

moXJO said:


> Anyone got any contacts with big wigs of any of the banks?
> Someone must know a link to one of the bank trials.




Not a big wig, but I can tell you that I hold a senior IT role at one.

We employ thousands of extremely smart software developers and engineers. Despite a vocal minority advocating we "get in or miss out", nobody...let me repeat that... NOBODY (especially not the vocal minority) has managed to come up with a use case for any blockchain or distributed ledger that wouldn't be served better by a centralised database (and our business covers many more sectors than most other banks!).

I look at all the announcements from other banks who say they are using R3, or Ripple, or Ethereum or whatever and all the stuff they have come up with is, to put it bluntly, stupid. Stupid malinvestment by companies fearful of getting left behind rather than the technologically confident and competent organisations who are applying technology to solve real world problems.

The phrase "solution looking for a problem" comes to mind...


----------



## InsvestoBoy

Also an interesting phenomenon, some of the "early adopters" inside our organisation who were so interested that they dug in and really researched and understood the underlying technology, those guys have become serial debunkers of cryptocurrency hype within our org.


----------



## satanoperca

Tech/A,

Are you able to provide any update on your trades with this crypto currency, just out of interest.


----------



## moXJO

InsvestoBoy said:


> Also an interesting phenomenon, some of the "early adopters" inside our organisation who were so interested that they dug in and really researched and understood the underlying technology, those guys have become serial debunkers of cryptocurrency hype within our org.



Cheers for that. Nice to get more informed opinions from guys closer to the action.


----------



## tech/a

satanoperca said:


> Tech/A,
> 
> Are you able to provide any update on your trades with this crypto currency, just out of interest.




Still in all holding
Up about 70% on initial purchase with ripple
Not sure about the rest the geeks have got the
Portfolio. I’ll ask tomorrow


----------



## satanoperca

Hi Tech/A,

Thanks for the reply, but may I ask, what is your trading strategy, I assume you are not a buy and hold person? But could be wrong.

If you bought on an average of 0.84, when do you sell?


----------



## tech/a

I'm buy and hold on these (Ripple)
The others I'm along for the ride others are making the decisions.
Prepared to lose the lot so I call this the
Kamikaze method.


----------



## notting

This is rather out of character!
Not the one Duck thread to be taking advice from or seeking to feel reassured about your position.
Nothing tech/a about it.


----------



## tech/a

notting said:


> This is rather out of character!
> Not the one Duck thread to be taking advice from or seeking to feel reassured about your position.
> Nothing tech/a about it.




(1) Cryptocurrency is not something I know a great deal about
(2) I look at it as a punt with some spare $$s
(3) I’ve not given any advice only personal opinion in my own circumstance.


----------



## notting

Note to self - Even when gambling with money you can afford to lose, stick to your well groomed trading principals, there are no exceptions. Behavior is behavior! 
(And when your over 200% up take out your original capital, at the very least and you can't lose!)


----------



## Wysiwyg

notting said:


> This is rather out of character!
> Not the one Duck thread to be taking advice from or seeking to feel reassured about your position.
> Nothing tech/a about it.



Maybe those thoughts are not his own! You know, someone putting words in his mind.
Kamikaze method - tooooo funny, I mean serious, no I mean how bizarre.


----------



## tech/a

Thanks mate
I just don’t know what I was thinking——-
Note to self
Call Notting every time I get up 200%
He takes notes.

Did you let Packer Know ever time he blew $3 million on the blackjack table.
He sure could have used the sage advice!


----------



## notting

Well no I never had his number!
But if he had been on this forum I may have suggested to take the other side of that trade!
No sign of a turn yet.  I was thinking .60


----------



## notting

Just caught a rid from .72 to .92, Thought I was awesome then it went to 1.20!


----------



## CanOz

Chart for reference .... the flat line is the DJI From the top to the bottom, XRP ETH DJI BTC LTC


----------



## notting

Totally missed this action given all the other action.
But got a sell filled, which was good and bad, given it's up another 20% from there.
Could be a good week coming up for Bit nuts.
Duck might want a wet the bill before it's too late. It's still within your 1 to 1.50 range you liked back a bit?


----------



## tech/a

Dropped that to 60-75c 
So have a buy at 70c waiting for 
That inevitable spike down.


----------



## trading_rookie

Bought some more xrp at 0.97c during the crash, gotta say I'm happy but not over the moon it didn't crash back to 0.30c when I first started researching this coin.

That's what you get when you're over cautious and are more interested in how these exchanges work, daily limits, which one's to use and which to avoid, mining and admin fees, hot and cold wallets, and the ato's position on cryptocurrencies.

Moneygram and now Western Union confirm they are partnering with Ripple for trials. I'm HODLING my xrp

I like xlm and ada too


----------



## DB008

Rumours of Ripple doing a deal with Western Union. Could be great news for Ripple. I don't hold Ripple.


----------



## trading_rookie

Not everything is coming up smelling roses.

The recently announced npp system in oz by the big 4 who were also trialling ripples payment system is one bit of bad news. Even though npp is for domestic use and not global it just goes to show you, you gotta be careful when you get into bed with bankers, and believe their pillow talk. Remember all the fanfare to bitcoins forerunner digicash back in the 90s?

Second bit of bad news was the collapse of the R3 bank consortium which funny enough included JP Morgan...you know the mob whose CEO told everyone to stay clear of alt coins!!

Full story https://www.google.com.au/amp/amp.timeinc.net/fortune/2018/01/09/cryptocurrency-ripple-xrp-lawsuit


----------



## DB008

Should also point out that Ripple has 3 protocols that it sells/uses

*xRapid*
xRapid is for payment providers and other financial institutions who want to minimize liquidity costs while improving their customer experience. Because payments into emerging markets often require pre-funded local currency accounts around the world, liquidity costs are high. xRapid dramatically lowers the capital requirements for liquidity.​
*xCurrent* 
xCurrent is Ripple’s enterprise software solution that enables banks to instantly settle cross-border payments with end-to-end tracking. Using xCurrent, banks message each other in real-time to confirm payment details prior to initiating the transaction and to confirm delivery once it settles. It includes a Rulebook developed in partnership with the RippleNet Advisory Board that ensures operational consistency and legal clarity for every transaction.​

*xVIA*
xVia is for corporates, payment providers and banks who want to send payments across various networks using a standard interface. xVia's simple API requires no software installation and enables users to seamlessly send payments globally with transparency into the payment status and with rich information, like invoices, attached.

https://ripple.com/solutions/
​From memory only 1 bank has signed up with xCurrent the rest have gone with xRapid (or the other way around, can't remember). DYOR. This is not financial advice.


----------



## Wysiwyg

I am now a participant in the crytocurrency phenomenon. Bought 500 XRP @ 1.21 tonight. Can't hurt too much with a toe dip, can it.


----------



## tech/a

Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## Wysiwyg

tech/a said:


> Welcome to the dark side!



I was scared sufficiently so exited at 1.18. Well really exited because price did not go the way I wanted it to. That is straight away up.


----------



## tech/a

What a 3 cent move?

Wait for a move down to 70c 
It will happen


----------



## Wysiwyg

tech/a said:


> What a 3 cent move?
> 
> Wait for a move down to 70c
> It will happen



Watching, waiting.


----------



## moXJO

A boring time in crypto at the moment. At least I'm not checking prices all day.


----------



## notting

It's a little less boring elsewhere all of a sudden!


----------



## Wysiwyg

XRP/AUD dipped to 94c now $1. Lot of thieves trying to lure the unlearned into crypto. They too need a slap.


----------



## tech/a

60c 
That’s where I’ll be buying more


----------



## moXJO

tech/a said:


> 60c
> That’s where I’ll be buying more



Once the steam ran out, everyone lost interest. Have to wait for the next big news hook.
Guess I'll have to look out the window and daydream of my solid gold undies for now.


----------



## Wysiwyg

tech/a said:


> What a 3 cent move?
> 
> Wait for a move down to 70c
> It will happen





tech/a said:


> 60c
> That’s where I’ll be buying more



I'm moving my order to 50c.


----------



## satanoperca

My Crystal ball tells me :
I will buy at 70c
Adjusted buy to 60c
Adjusted buy to 50c
Adjusted buy to 40c
Adjusted buy to 30c
Adjusted buy to 20c
Adjusted buy to 10c
Adjusted buy to 0c - how can it be, as it is worth nothing


----------



## Wysiwyg

satanoperca said:


> My Crystal ball tells me :
> I will buy at 70c
> Adjusted buy to 60c
> Adjusted buy to 50c
> Adjusted buy to 40c
> Adjusted buy to 30c
> Adjusted buy to 20c
> Adjusted buy to 10c
> Adjusted buy to 0c - how can it be, as it is worth nothing



8 decimal places for this one so at 0.00000001 you won't lose too much.


----------



## So_Cynical

I had a buy order at 82 i think ? maybe it was 89 ~ placed the order just as the price lifted after the last big run down in early Feb, 100% its been executed now.


----------



## satanoperca

So_Cynical, 

Which do you believe gives better odds - RED or BLACK?

Block chain technology might have merits, XRP does not, the company behind it and the tech platform they are selling to the fin industry does, so which one is RED and which one is BLACK


----------



## satanoperca

satanoperca said:


> My Crystal ball tells me :
> I will buy at 70c
> Adjusted buy to 60c
> Adjusted buy to 50c
> Adjusted buy to 40c
> Adjusted buy to 30c
> Adjusted buy to 20c
> Adjusted buy to 10c
> Adjusted buy to 0c - how can it be, as it is worth nothing




Who's buying at support at $0.74.

Hear a distant whisper - catch a falling knife and be cut


----------



## notting

Bitcoin is now trading at the price it now costs to mine one.
So it's kind of do or die.
The market either decides it's going to be useful or it's a worthless joke.
It's notable that it has always rallied from it cost price, to date!


----------



## satanoperca

Going cheap. Double down.
Bargain to be had on all crypto.
This is the best vehicle for investors who don't understand the true fundamentals of tech and the drivers it has on society.
If you want to do you dough jump on board, the only way is down


----------



## So_Cynical

XRP Getting hammered now, BTC still above the last low...


----------



## Wysiwyg

$0.62. Slightly more than half my initial interest buy at $1.19.


----------



## tech/a

tech/a said:


> Did you notice this guy is Dutch!
> 
> Bought some more Ripple at .63c
> A little down now at an average of .78c




Now your cookin!

At 80C back in profit for at least the next 15 min!


----------



## moXJO

*In a major milestone, Ripple and Santander have officially launched “the first blockchain-based international money transfer service,” according to a Thursday press release from the Spanish banking group*.


----------



## satanoperca

Riddle the XRP wave, but XRP is not Ripple the company, just the vehicle in which the company has been able to capitalize it development of the technology.

"Development of One Pay FX was a multi-year effort designed to reduce both cost and waiting time for international money transfers. While the platform is powered by Ripple’s blockchain technology, it does not require the use of XRP tokens."


----------



## So_Cynical

XRP ~ $1.10 ~ thats about break even for me...


----------



## tech/a

So_Cynical said:


> XRP ~ $1.10 ~ thats about break even for me...




Did you pick up any at low support? 
Might have a look at trading this now 
Rather than holding in definitely 

But happy to hold in the near term 
Almost doubled since the last buy opportunity.


----------



## moXJO

tech/a said:


> Did you pick up any at low support?
> Might have a look at trading this now
> Rather than holding in definitely
> 
> But happy to hold in the near term
> Almost doubled since the last buy opportunity.



Good call before tech. 
I'm surprised its jumped so fast. 

I haven’t been keeping an eye on crypto lately.
Now I have to remember all my passwords and platforms for all the $hitcoins I bought at lows.


----------



## So_Cynical

tech/a said:


> Did you pick up any at low support?



Yep 63c same as you, brought my average down to about $1.05 or 10, haven't bothered to figure it out as i just have a little play money in it...certainly does move well, very tradable i would think, the moves are big enough anyway.


----------



## satanoperca

Anyone still holding or trading Ripple XRP. 
Tech/A always saw you are a trader, not a sit and hold sort of person.

What is your strategy with this asset?


----------



## notting

tech/a said:


> Did you pick up any at low support?
> Might have a look at trading this now
> Rather than holding in definitely




Might have been a good idea.
Or did it become prudent action?


----------



## satanoperca

Notting, this coin is heavily manipulated.
The founders own the majority of the coins, and have plenty in reserve, this coin is not mined, all were produced at the start.
Also do not get confused between XRP the coin and XRP the company. The company is privately owned and holds the majority of the coins, they are pushing the technology to the banks and not the coin.


----------



## satanoperca

Who is averaging down on this crypto, down to $0.55AUD.
Thread has gone very quiet.


----------



## satanoperca

Wow, down another 20% in 2 days, that averaging down must be working for some. $0.45 AUD
Crypto threads have become very quiet of late, the fad must be over


----------



## moXJO

satanoperca said:


> Wow, down another 20% in 2 days, that averaging down must be working for some. $0.45 AUD
> Crypto threads have become very quiet of late, the fad must be over



Yeah remember when crypto was cool....
Good times.

They have no real fundamentals so can drop to $0.00 at anytime. When I first invested in xrp I left it for 3 or 4 years (I think it was that long)as it went up and down. 

Bitcoin was going through its Mt Gox stage and people were losing money left and right. Went from about $1000 to around $300. Wish I bought more now. I just thought "Party is over" and l ignored it till last year. 

You just don't know, its a risk and a gamble. But damn if it wasn't one of the best bets of my life.


----------



## satanoperca

Another 20% today.


----------



## moXJO

satanoperca said:


> Another 20% today.



Some big hits on the market.


----------



## notting

It's worth as much as the envelop you receive your paycheck in.(in the old days)
After all, that's it's job, to carry a chunk of money from one place to another efficiently.
Sell it to the banks and people who do cross border transactions, as a digital envelop, a technology, just don't buy the envelop thinking it's an investment.
That would be like buying bits or bytes on your computer.  Hardly a store of wealth.
But if you can just use it as it is, why would the banks even be interested in buying the tech? 0 = zero


----------



## satanoperca

Can it break through $0.35 AUD. My wild guess it is weeks away


----------



## Wysiwyg

A drift sideways and down further? Looks like fomo buying and panic selling. Classic.


----------



## Wysiwyg

The buy side depth is double sell side according to this broker. Does .35 AUD hold as max. support? If larger sell orders above .395 get wiped ????


----------



## satanoperca

Wow, cryptos are the next last thing! Who would have thought, those that didn't understand the tech


----------



## moXJO

satanoperca said:


> Wow, cryptos are the next last thing! Who would have thought, those that didn't understand the tech



I have to disagree.
If we are talking bitcoin, xrp,  eth- sure you probably missed the run. 

But the tech behind the crypto phenomenon has only just started. It will be disruptive tech and its pushing full steam ahead. Its far from over. 

Thats not an endorsement to jump on any crypto coins.

But heres a list of movers and shakers for the week. Low cap though.
https://coinmarketcap.com/gainers-losers/


----------



## Janecki

I can’t say that I am a fan of xrp, but I should admit that the technology behind it has found real use case among banks and leading companies. Taking into account the number of cryptocurrencies, the second place of xrp by the market capitalization is an impressive indicator. It’s represented on most exchanges. Probably after Coinbase will list it, the price of the coin will rise significantly. Anyway, for now, I use CEX for purchasing xrp ( https://cex.io/xrp-eur ). I believe that we are already at the threshold of the bullish run.


----------



## satanoperca

satanoperca said:


> Wow, cryptos are the next last thing! Who would have thought, those that didn't understand the tech



Okay i was out just a little on my timing. Seems reality is coming into play. 
For those who got in early well done, but suspect this time next year it will be less than .10aud


----------



## moXJO

satanoperca said:


> Okay i was out just a little on my timing. Seems reality is coming into play.
> For those who got in early well done, but suspect this time next year it will be less than .10aud



Bitcoin will be interesting to watch once its all mined. 
The interest in crypto has been lacking for any real movement.


----------



## satanoperca

Down below $.30AUD, heading in the direction predicted.


----------



## againsthegrain

satanoperca said:


> Down below $.30AUD, heading in the direction predicted.




Looks like xrp has woken up in the last 7 days,  most likely off the back if bitcoin


----------



## satanoperca

Nice breakout, where you on the trade?


----------



## againsthegrain

satanoperca said:


> Nice breakout, where you on the trade?




unfortunately I am still in way past this price from 3 years ago when I bought at the peak  considering averaging down however


----------



## frugal.rock

Apparently hedge funds in US etc are entering on Crypto's and "experts" think this time it (rises) will stick.

Makes me think, as a hedge, it would be reasonable to buy a handful of the bigger cryptos.
Ethereum ETH would be on the list as would be Ripple XRP.

The whole fee structure, digital wallet, and got no idea about spreads through the "brokers" all makes it a bit ugly looking, with the exception of possible returns....  what happens when the money runs back to gold?


----------



## againsthegrain

Yeah everything is shadowing btc,  here is a chart xrp vs btc  similar look with eth

Lets hope the hedge funds and bankers don't do a pump and dump on it

Crypto to me is a higher stake gamble with gold being the insurance once/if crypto pops...  the banks never liked crypto because its not controllable/manipulative to their tastes so I am a bit sceptical things will run up smoothly.  Time will tell I might up my holding in xrp by a small step.  Still im 90% gold 10% crypto


----------



## moXJO

Crypto to me is buy a bunch of sht coins and what for the bitcoin tide to raise all boats.
I've still got xrp from last time, bought a bunch of nothing coins the last crash.

All I have to do now is remember where I put all the details to access them.


----------



## moXJO

moXJO said:


> Crypto to me is buy a bunch of sht coins and what for the bitcoin tide to raise all boats.
> I've still got xrp from last time, bought a bunch of nothing coins the last crash.
> 
> All I have to do now is remember where I put all the details to access them.



What= wait.
I hate auto-correct


----------



## frugal.rock

Wow.
I do feel sorry for new holders.

Hopefully it bounces back, but really, it has just returned to trend.
Has definitely landed.

The knife catcher in me tells me to stay clear, however, that doesn't mean there can't be clear signs of opportunity.
Not advice, just a chart.


----------



## peter2

Van Tharp is a long term supporter of cryptocurrencies.


----------



## oilleak

At the risk of X promoting.....

NOV have a bit of a stake in Ripple transactions mainly Sth East Asia / Australia....


Dec 7 (Reuters) - Novatti Group Ltd (NOV) :


SIGNS PARTNERSHIP WITH RIPPLE TO TARGET RAPIDLY GROWING SOUTH-EAST ASIA REGION
PARTNERSHIP WILL INITIALLY TARGET CROSS-BORDER TRANSACTIONS BETWEEN AUSTRALIA AND SOUTH-EAST ASIA REGION
PLANS UNDERWAY TO EXPAND PARTNERSHIP TO SEE CO PROCESS RIPPLE'S BROADER CROSS-BORDER PAYMENTS INTO AUSTRALIA
Income won't be huge .....but it all helps ...... ..Ripple +ve or -ve ...all good for NOV.


----------



## moXJO

Just need this over before the bull runs out of steam.


----------



## DB008

Sorry, l thought l had posted this already


*SEC Ripple*

https://www.sec.gov/news/press-release/2020-338


*SEC Charges Ripple and Two Executives with Conducting $1.3 Billion Unregistered Securities Offering*​

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE*​​2020-338​​Washington D.C., Dec. 22, 2020 —​​The Securities and Exchange Commission announced today that it has filed an action against Ripple Labs Inc. and two of its executives, who are also significant security holders, alleging that they raised over $1.3 billion through an unregistered, ongoing digital asset securities offering.​According to the SEC's complaint, Ripple; Christian Larsen, the company's co-founder, executive chairman of its board, and former CEO; and Bradley Garlinghouse, the company's current CEO, raised capital to finance the company's business. The complaint alleges that Ripple raised funds, beginning in 2013, through the sale of digital assets known as XRP in an unregistered securities offering to investors in the U.S. and worldwide. Ripple also allegedly distributed billions of XRP in exchange for non-cash consideration, such as labor and market-making services. According to the complaint, in addition to structuring and promoting the XRP sales used to finance the company's business, Larsen and Garlinghouse also effected personal unregistered sales of XRP totaling approximately $600 million. The complaint alleges that the defendants failed to register their offers and sales of XRP or satisfy any exemption from registration, in violation of the registration provisions of the federal securities laws.​​"Issuers seeking the benefits of a public offering, including access to retail investors, broad distribution and a secondary trading market, must comply with the federal securities laws that require registration of offerings unless an exemption from registration applies," said Stephanie Avakian, Director of the SEC's Enforcement Division. "We allege that Ripple, Larsen, and Garlinghouse failed to register their ongoing offer and sale of billions of XRP to retail investors, which deprived potential purchasers of adequate disclosures about XRP and Ripple's business and other important long-standing protections that are fundamental to our robust public market system."​​"The registration requirements are designed to ensure that potential investors – including, importantly, retail investors – receive important information about an issuer's business operations and financial condition," said Marc P. Berger, Deputy Director of the SEC's Enforcement Division. "Here, we allege that Ripple and its executives failed over a period of years to satisfy these core investor protection provisions, and as a result investors lacked information to which they were entitled."​​The SEC's complaint, filed today in federal district court in Manhattan, charges defendants with violating the registration provisions of the Securities Act of 1933, and seeks injunctive relief, disgorgement with prejudgment interest, and civil penalties.​The SEC's investigation was conducted by Daphna A. Waxman, Jon A. Daniels, and John O. Enright of the SEC's Cyber Unit. The case is being supervised by Kristina Littman, Chief of the SEC Enforcement Division's Cyber Unit. The SEC's litigation will be conducted by Jorge G. Tenreiro, Dugan Bliss, Ms. Waxman, and Mr. Daniels, and supervised by Preethi Krishnamurthy.​


Ripple Delisting continues.

Bitstamp and now this...


*XRP Delisting Continues: B2C2, Simplex, and More Are Out*​

As the US Securities and Exchange Commission filed a lawsuit against Ripple and its two executives, more and more cryptocurrency companies are suspending their services with XRP. B2C2, a major crypto market-maker, became the latest to halt XRP trading with its US counterparties.​​According to a report by _The Block_, B2C2 USA, which was formed last year, halted its trading with the digital token of the legally troubled company last Thursday.​​The US unit of the market-maker took the harsh step after warning its clients about “further actions regarding trading in XRP products” in a memo circulated last week.​​It is to be noted that the non-US clients of B2C2 can still trade XRP but after pre-funding all short positions.​​B2C2 was fully acquired by Japan’s SBI Holdings earlier this month. The Japanese conglomerate already had a minority stake in the UK-based crypto company after a $30 million investment in July.​​
https://www.financemagnates.com/cry...ting-continues-b2c2-simplex-and-more-are-out/



.​


----------



## moXJO

Chance to double/triple your money or lose the lot?

Do we have any details on how long this legal action will take?


----------



## DB008

Coinbase suspend XRP January 19, 2021.





__





						Coinbase will suspend trading in XRP on January 19
					

In light of the SEC’s recent action against Ripple Labs, Inc., Coinbase plans to suspend trading in XRP on Tuesday, January 19, 2021 at 10…




					blog.coinbase.com


----------



## DB008

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1838028/000093041320002664/c100811_s1.htm




.​


----------



## Dark1975

Xrp looking at a good price point to enter based on the 24hr time frames, based on all the incoming information based on xrp ( inc sec case) can't see any more bad news incoming


----------



## moXJO

Dark1975 said:


> Xrp looking at a good price point to enter based on the 24hr time frames, based on all the incoming information based on xrp ( inc sec case) can't see any more bad news incoming



Be nice if brad gave an update instead of not saying much about the upcoming hearing. 
Japan found that xrp was not a security so there is that.

@joelkatz was quiet on his twitter. In fact they have all gone to smoke.


----------



## trading_rookie

Looks like one man's security is another's digital currency...or should that be the other way 'round??


----------



## moXJO

I regret not selling all out of this bloody coin back in 2017.


----------



## moXJO

Xrp just got interesting again:


A group of XRP investors has filed a petition seeking a writ of mandamus in the SEC vs. Ripple case.
The group seeks an amendment of the SEC’s complaint against Ripple so that their XRP holdings aren’t considered securities.
Good read:
https://www.theblockcrypto.com/post...-petition-writ-of-mandamus-sec-vs-ripple-case


----------



## Dark1975

moXJO said:


> Xrp just got interesting again:
> 
> 
> A group of XRP investors has filed a petition seeking a writ of mandamus in the SEC vs. Ripple case.
> The group seeks an amendment of the SEC’s complaint against Ripple so that their XRP holdings aren’t considered securities.
> Good read:
> https://www.theblockcrypto.com/post...-petition-writ-of-mandamus-sec-vs-ripple-case



Well XRP isn't a Security, And Jay clayton who filed this case to SEC actioned this on his last day of tenture , 
Can't see anything more than a multiple  fines for the two the executives @ XRP . 
Still @ a good entry point


----------



## moXJO

Dark1975 said:


> Well XRP isn't a Security, And Jay clayton who filed this case to SEC actioned this on his last day of tenture ,
> Can't see anything more than a multiple  fines for the two the executives @ XRP .
> Still @ a good entry point



Trump exits in 16 or so days so it might heat up then if the case gets dropped then.


----------



## Dark1975

moXJO said:


> Trump exits in 16 or so days so it might heat up then if the case gets dropped then.



Agreed 👍


----------



## Dark1975

Possible break out ?
Forming a upward consolidating triangle in the 1hr time frame


----------



## frugal.rock

moXJO said:


> Trump exits in 16 or so days so it might heat up then if the case gets dropped then.



I read that as well from the SEC honcho interview, implying a political change would probably diffuse the case.
Meanwhile, will they delay all proceedings?
Not sure why Trump would be against it either ?


----------



## moXJO

frugal.rock said:


> I read that as well from the SEC honcho interview, implying a political change would probably diffuse the case.
> Meanwhile, will they delay all proceedings?
> Not sure why Trump would be against it either ?



Reading what they had on Brad and Chris, I do think they had a case against them. The early days of ripple from memory were pretty dodgy and seemed like a cash grab at the time.

Be interesting to know who spoke sweet nothings into Clayton's ear to kick this off though.


----------



## Clamourous

Dark1975 said:


> Possible break out ?
> Forming a upward consolidating triangle in the 1hr time frame



Absolutely, I'm buying it all up at this price


----------



## againsthegrain

Clamourous said:


> Absolutely, I'm buying it all up at this price




and up 16% already today, good timing if it holds


----------



## moXJO

Not a bad bump.


----------



## noirua

Bitcoin’s rollercoaster ride, Ether shines, XRP mystery: Hodler’s Digest, Jan. 3–9
					

Bitcoin’s price volatility might be about to surge, ETH is on the brink of overtaking its 2018 all-time high, and XRP back from the dead after soaring 55% in a single day.




					cointelegraph.com


----------



## againsthegrain

ripple is up 50% today,  reading through some of the wallstreetbets  they want to stick it to the sec.  Apparently holding off till the 1st Feb,  will be end of Monday for us, lets see if it fizzles out or not
 https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstree...mp&utm_medium=&utm_content=comments_view_all


----------



## So_Cynical

Just looked - up 56% now in AUD (last 24 hours)


----------



## frugal.rock

Hit the ceiling around $0.50 twice, couldn't break through.
1 hour bar chart showing a solid retreat ensuing




Can anyone suggest a decent priced method (broker?) of purchasing crypto in Australia in AUD ?
Or just what you may use and costs / commission to buy or sell?
Cheers


----------



## qldfrog

frugal.rock said:


> Hit the ceiling around $0.50 twice, couldn't break through.
> 1 hour bar chart showing a solid retreat ensuing
> 
> View attachment 119389
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest a decent priced method (broker?) of purchasing crypto in Australia in AUD ?
> Or just what you may use and costs / commission to buy or sell?
> Cheers



Check btc markets


----------



## qldfrog

qldfrog said:


> Check btc markets



https://www.btcmarkets.net/
I used them in the past few years wo issues, but I transferred my long term BTC outside


----------



## againsthegrain

qldfrog said:


> https://www.btcmarkets.net/
> I used them in the past few years wo issues, but I transferred my long term BTC outside




Use them too with no issues


----------



## againsthegrain

Nearly $1 (aud) moving quiet nicely,  according to reddit the pump has not started yet,  eta is 1:30 gmt so 00:30 (half past midnight our time) 
Volume (24 hrs)	43.86B
Market cap	43.216B

So slightly more traded in 24 hrs then the thole market cap


----------



## frugal.rock

1 hour bars chart


----------



## qldfrog

just went to the crypto casino..will see tomorrow if I won on blackjack


----------



## So_Cynical

Got to $1 a few hours ago then free fall.


----------



## qldfrog

So_Cynical said:


> Got to $1 a few hours ago then free fall.



Yes was sleeping so missed the profit and made sure i got the loss


----------



## trading_rookie

qldfrog said:


> Yes was sleeping so missed the profit and made sure i got the loss



Same :-(

Watched it climb to 0.81c and 'gambled' it would break into dollar territory when i woke up in the mornin' with a nice profit

ETH broke thru $2k today....thought about selling what i have left, like i did with all my LTC, but this compound app and DeFi ecosystem hoopla has got me thinkin' i may hold off a little longer

Speaking of crypto brokers, I've signed up with all the major players in Oz and a few OS ones over the years....but only use Coinjar.
Interface for both the app and desktop version is easy to use, enough security in place for piece of mind, has the top 5 coins to trade…plus I have enough rewards points in place that pays for transactions


----------



## moXJO

*Cha Ching*

There's some crazy profits lately. Been a golden year for trading. Penny stocks in the US have been popping as well.


----------



## Dark1975

Well XRp are in the final stages of testing the interledger with the world Bank ,
Interesting times 🤐


----------



## Dark1975

Dark1975 said:


> Well XRp are in the final stages of testing the interledger with the world Bank ,
> Interesting times 🤐



I guess many people will debate a reset is coming ? 
Tho if I post a article from the Imf , 
Which were born in 1944 the Bretton woods
Agreement 
Tho guess what the Imf are thinking 🤔 
I wounder how digital currencies come in to play here , hmmm I wounder 😉


----------



## Dark1975

Really a interesting perspective


----------



## Dark1975

Xrp Court case in 24hrs,
Expecting some good news , 
Price action in the last 24hrs on xrp has seen 48% growth, 
Pls note ; I hold Xrp ,
Pls DYOR


----------



## againsthegrain

I thought a court case was happening at the end of the year?  What is this one about?
Glad I bought a average down parcel at ~60c after you posted up that video about the sec case and basically how they got nothing.
Breaking even now from buying in the highs of 2017
30B traded from a mcap of 50B in last 24hrs


----------



## Dark1975

againsthegrain said:


> I thought a court case was happening at the end of the year?  What is this one about?
> Glad I bought a average down parcel at ~60c after you posted up that video about the sec case and basically how they got nothing.
> Breaking even now from buying in the highs of 2017
> 30B traded from a mcap of 50B in last 24hrs



Yeah the court case is in stages , at the moment we awaiting information for today's court case which is playing currently and in a couple of hours will digress new information,
Xrp is still @ a good entry point still right now also as I pointed out @ 32cents at January,
We are technically coming in the final stages of the super cycles in the cypto space,
This last super cycle is the parabolic cycle where technically I can see our next technical res point are @ $1.33 usd ($ 1.77 aud ), if we trade between 1.01 usd and sit above I can see a cup and handle forming and pushing through to $3.50-$4.50 area . 
Plus with American exchanges will soon be able to relist Xrp / coupled with good incoming info on a strong case this is currently showing price action right now 👍 
Pls DYOR


----------



## moXJO

Ooops. Left a open order to sell a parcel at $1.05  without caring about the market for too long. 

Live and learn. Well.... probably not learn.

Wasn't expecting a run. Whats the coins market cap again?


----------



## againsthegrain

moXJO said:


> Ooops. Left a open order to sell a parcel at $1.05  without caring about the market for too long.
> 
> Live and learn. Well.... probably not learn.
> 
> Wasn't expecting a run. Whats the coins market cap again?



ouch... think we all have done that before asx usually purges them after some time tho

Market cap	64.077B
Volume (24 hrs)	42.79B


----------



## againsthegrain

sounds like things are looking all right so far

www.forbes.com/sites/roslynlayton/2021/04/08/in-the-ripple-case-the-sec-is-now-on-trial--and-knows-it/amp/


----------



## Dark1975

I See Xrp testing previous highs of early 2018,
The cup and handle forming / support and court news coming together, i see it setting up on the 3day bar chart and compare to previous highs , 
Next stop res 2.73 ish 
Pls note : i do hold Xrp , this is not finacial advice 
Pls DYOR


----------



## So_Cynical

$1.82 ~ sweet, finally i can get my 700 bucks back!


----------



## Dark1975

Dark1975 said:


> I See Xrp testing previous highs of early 2018,
> The cup and handle forming / support and court news coming together, i see it setting up on the 3day bar chart and compare to previous highs ,
> Next stop res 2.73 ish
> Pls note : i do hold Xrp , this is not finacial advice
> Pls DYOR



Making the the move to test 2.73 res


Interesting clip


----------



## frugal.rock

moXJO said:


> I regret not selling all out of this bloody coin back in 2017.






moXJO said:


> Ooops. Left a open order to sell a parcel at $1.05  without caring about the market for too long.
> 
> Live and learn. Well.... probably not learn.
> 
> Wasn't expecting a run.



Was going to put a cheesy regret meme here, but I might regret it.

I regret not buying TRON at 2.5 cents...
ETH at $600
etc etc


----------



## againsthegrain

Dark1975 said:


> Making the the move to test 2.73 res
> 
> 
> Interesting clip





Definately a big push in the momentum today,  don't know if its a good thing for such a sudden lift,  slow and steady is always my preferred way however liking it as obviously I hold a few


----------



## moXJO

frugal.rock said:


> Was going to put a cheesy regret meme here, but I might regret it.
> 
> I regret not buying TRON at 2.5 cents...
> ETH at $600
> etc etc



I lose interest for a few days and a run happens. Or was it weeks?

Anyway... sucks to be me.


Looking at the chart, it looks suss as all hell. This some kind of pump and dump?

Is xlm going to be a % play?


----------



## Dark1975

Comparing past charts 2017/2018 bull run with xrp hitting 4.79 and comparing current chart, looking @ 1day and a 3day timeframe , we could see Xrp with in the next 2weeks going past 4.79 ,
I'd like to see the similar consolidation over the next 3-4 days to reconfirm.
My target is roughly $5 -5.50 within 2 weeks
Pls note : i do hold xrp , this isn't financial advice , Pls DYOR


----------



## Dark1975

if xrp breaks 2.043 we are off to the races,
Court case tomorrow should also be positive


----------



## wayneL

I'm primarily in BTC and ETH... Actually that's my only Holdings in the crypto space. 

But... I've got a mate who has done a pretty good job of convincing me about XRP... But stuffed if I can figure out all the ins and outs... The court case... Ripple platform etc.... Or even if I know what the hell it's all about.

So trying to do a bit of due diligence here and to be honest I'm still like a mule at a new gate.

Are there any bona fide resources word I can retire to my man cave for a few hours... Or days... And read up on this coin? (Sans ramping and BS?)


----------



## moXJO

I made a lot of money in xrp. Not really a fan beyond quick trades now. The banks don't use the token. Transactions were super fast.


----------



## wayneL

moXJO said:


> I made a lot of money in xrp. Not really a fan beyond quick trades now. The banks don't use the token. Transactions were super fast.



Wish I had got on board with all this stuff earlier... It's not that I don't have a brain capable of technical thinking, I could bore people for 6 hours straight with with digital morphology, physiology, biomechanics and suchlike.... stuff perhaps only 0.001% of the population might be interested in.

Try as I may need to understand all this crypto stuff,  and beyond the absolute basics, I start to just glaze over.

I can't even really understand how it's a thing really. lol


----------



## againsthegrain

I think the price atm is not bad,  if I didn't buy at 1.50 after selling at 1.80  id be very happy with 1.30. Having said that I am not putting anymore money in now, Just yodle


----------



## moXJO

wayneL said:


> Wish I had got on board with all this stuff earlier... It's not that I don't have a brain capable of technical thinking, I could bore people for 6 hours straight with with digital morphology, physiology, biomechanics and suchlike.... stuff perhaps only 0.001% of the population might be interested in.
> 
> Try as I may need to understand all this crypto stuff,  and beyond the absolute basics, I start to just glaze over.
> 
> I can't even really understand how it's a thing really. lol



For me it's a constant search for the next big thing. Generally I can handle a couple months of intense study, then go off and do something else for a bit. Blockchain is a solution looking for a problem. Most systems we have now do it better. It's mainly the decentralised novelty of it.

Example one recent nft was basically a black square that you could code something on. So eventually a group of strangers will come together to make something together. Forgot what it's called. There's also buying and selling platforms that are decentralised etc.


----------



## wayneL

My friend was ranting on a bit about the international settlement aspect of ripple/xrp as a replacement for SWIFT BIC, and as a true useable currency.... court case notwithstanding... plus a bunch of other stuff that went over my head.

TBH, I can't see Central banks and especially The Fed not putting the kibosh on it


----------



## moXJO

wayneL said:


> My friend was ranting on a bit about the international settlement aspect of ripple/xrp as a replacement for SWIFT BIC, and as a true useable currency.... court case notwithstanding... plus a bunch of other stuff that went over my head.
> 
> TBH, I can't see Central banks and especially The Fed not putting the kibosh on it



Everyone thought  that they were going to use xrp for the transactions. But apparently they only needed a small amount of it. Banks already implemented something similar themselves. They never needed the coin. Westpac and another bank did a trial/investigation and nothing came of it. 

A few banks signed up, but the token isn't important from memory. It's fast transactions though.


----------



## frugal.rock

Not sure why, but it's getting well ahead of other crypto's.
What's happening with the SEC court case?
Interesting move to say the least.


----------



## againsthegrain

frugal.rock said:


> Not sure why, but it's getting well ahead of other crypto's.
> What's happening with the SEC court case?
> Interesting move to say the least.
> 
> View attachment 147154



was looking at this today as ripple was going up, my google searches found this:

According to defense lawyer James K. Filan, on Sept. 18, Ripple Labs filed a motion for summary judgment — a legal process that involves the court making a final decision based on the provided facts, rather than ordering a trial — and a decision on whether XRP is a security is expected by mid-December


----------



## againsthegrain

Watching xrp with interest, been holding up well, looks like it is unpegged from btc for now.  Trading view is showing xrp as a buy where btc is a sell.


----------

